# Male Betta mixed with Tropical



## Mr. fish (Mar 8, 2011)

Hey guys,

Now I've never tried this, but, I've done some research on it and it seems like it can be done to a certain extent with caution. Now as we all know Male bettas SHOULD be kept in separate tanks. Hope I don't come off a bit selfish here, but, honestly I'm a bit curious on how this will play out. I want my Male to thrive in my 10 gallon tank with the others so my question is has anyone here ever tried this and how did it turn out for you?

Also I know it depends on the type of tropical fish you have, so the only problem I see here is my Danios. They are a bit nippy and quick on food eatings, I don't want my male being out competed for his food or tempted from the nipping so of course once I do decide to make the switch I would keep a close eye.

Can some of the experienced in this topic shed some light?


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

It sounded like you were talking about putting 2 males together. That usually fails. If you weren't talking about 2 males together, forget above. you will have to watch them to find out.


----------



## BettaLove1 (Dec 6, 2011)

I have a halfmoon male that is in a tank with two japanese blue swordtail guppies. Flashy little guys they are - they theoretically shouldn't work together; the betta nipped one of the guppies once and that was it, they could care less about each other. It's actually the guppies that beat on each other.
Granted, the place I bought my betta from also kept some of the males (1 in each tank) in community tanks with other tropicals. They told me it all depends on the betta's personality and the other fish's personalities. Unless you have a fish in there that is glaringly obvious it will clash with the betta it would be worth a try. Just keep a close eye on them but you need to have a back up in case it doesn't work out!


----------



## Mr. fish (Mar 8, 2011)

Betta man said:


> It sounded like you were talking about putting 2 males together. That usually fails. If you weren't talking about 2 males together, forget above. you will have to watch them to find out.


Where did it sound like I was referring putting 2 male bettas together? The title clearly states *mixed with Tropical*.

2 males would not mix that's pretty obvious



BettaLove1 said:


> They told me it all depends on the betta's personality and the other fish's personalities. Unless you have a fish in there that is glaringly obvious it will clash with the betta it would be worth a try. Just keep a close eye on them but you need to have a back up in case it doesn't work out!


Thats what I've been told, its all on the bettas personality. Was just curious if anyone else on this board have tried, which fish were used and how it turned out for them?

I've also been told not to mix anything that would resemble a Male betta, like u referred above, Guppies theoretically shouldn't work together with most bettas. Thats where that personality plays into part. And yes, I have a back up plan.. A large fish net lmao :chair:


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i have rarely ever kept bettas as pets..mostly just for breeding...females are easy to mix..not quite so with males..i have kept a few with small barbs..and a few tetras..von rios are good..splash tetras and some of the smaller rasboras and danios..and of course species like cories and such work well with them...


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I've had bettas with other fish. They usually do fine if there is a nice dense screen of plants (live or fake) where a betta can sit near the surface unseen. I have seen a betta fight with a pleco over a cave. You have to watch for fin-nipping (both to and from the betta) and make sure the slower betta gets enough to eat.


----------



## superguppygirl (Apr 2, 2012)

I have kept bettas with platies, danios, guppies,found that most bettas do better wirh female guppies as they nipped at my delta fan tail males, swordtail males same thing, and a smaller tank works best as tried several in my 75G and they tired too quickly swimming up to the top :-D


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

When you said "I know male bettas need separate tanks" I thought you might be talking about 2 males together. I would say try it and watch VERY closely.


----------

